# Elderberry Skeeter Pee Recipe



## oldwhiskers (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anybody have a good recipe to make Elderberry Skeeter Pee? I would like to make some using some dried elderberries. I have been searching, it is is discussed, but I have not seen any recipes.


----------



## Arne (Aug 21, 2012)

I would imagine make a batch of skeeter pee, pitch the dried elderberries in while it is fermenting. Don't know about the dried berries, but the fresh ones are pretty strong flavored. Doesn't take a lot of them to give you the elderberry flavor, of course this is coming from somebody that doesn't really like the taste of elderberries. To me the taste really comes thru. Have not tried making it this way, but made a batch with the slurry and the elderberries flavor came thru. Arne.


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 21, 2012)

Just use the Dragon Blood Recipe and sub out the triple berries with the elderberries! Nothing could be easier.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Aug 21, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> Just use the Dragon Blood Recipe and sub out the triple berries with the elderberries! Nothing could be easier.



That's what I have been thinking about doing, just checking to see if anybody had already done it with a refined recipe. I think this may be my nextbatch.


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 21, 2012)

Be warned, John. Elderberries are _very_ strong in flavor. I have made one batch of elderberry wine (bottled this past March 2012), and it still has a sharp bite to it. I did not backsweeten, so more balance may be reached adding other flavors. Some folks have used vanilla, others just sugar. I fermented my elderberries with a couple pounds of concord grapes, hoping the "grape jelly" flavor would temper the elderberries. It worked, but not to the extent I had hoped. Now, I wish now that I had added a bit of sugar for more balance. I'm hoping that time will mellow it some. No one but me will drink it (most of the friends and family like sweet wines), but that just makes it _all mine_!


----------



## oldwhiskers (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been seeing where everyone was talking about how strong it was, that's really why I was looking for a recipe because I have not tried elderberry wine yet. I may start a 2-gallon batch of elderberry to maybe have for blending and trying it full strength and for my first batch of elderberry pee I would start off light and use 4 oz. of the dried elderberries in a 6-gallon batch of skeeter pee and kind of sneak up on the best amount to use.


----------



## Arne (Aug 21, 2012)

John, I'll bet if you use the lees from the elderberry it will give you a elderberry flavor in the skeeter pee. Use the gross lees and leave a quart or so of the elderberry wine with it. Should give you a pretty good elderberry flavor. Arne.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Aug 21, 2012)

Arne said:


> John, I'll bet if you use the lees from the elderberry it will give you a elderberry flavor in the skeeter pee. Use the gross lees and leave a quart or so of the elderberry wine with it. Should give you a pretty good elderberry flavor. Arne.



That's probably a good option to try too, decision, decisions.


----------



## Arne (Aug 22, 2012)

oldwhiskers said:


> That's probably a good option to try too, decision, decisions.


 
I know, ain't it great. LOL, Arne.


----------



## bg7mm (Sep 3, 2012)

Arne said:


> John, I'll bet if you use the lees from the elderberry it will give you a elderberry flavor in the skeeter pee. Use the gross lees and leave a quart or so of the elderberry wine with it. Should give you a pretty good elderberry flavor. Arne.



this is what i did and worked beautifully, still in secondary but took a sample taste and the taste is very nice, added some passion fruit concentrate and this also gave it a nice hint of sweet citrus other than the lemon juice


----------



## oldwhiskers (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks, I am just about ready to try using some elderberries on my next batch of skeeter pee. I am still trying to settle on the ingredients, close though.


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 4, 2012)

I bet it's going to be good, John. Keep us posted.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Sep 4, 2012)

May do a stealth batch and make sure it turns out good and then post the info on the next batch.


----------

